# Fusible horno microondas



## Rafael tecnico2014 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola amigos, tengo un horno microondas con el fusible del filtro de red roto, el fusible tiene escrito F8AH250V, y al lado una pegatina que pone que es de 8A, lo que me queda la duda de esas letras si es porque es especifico de microondas o si puedo reemplazarlo por uno cualquiera de 8A y 250V, espero sus comentarios. gracias ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola

Si podes usar cualquiera de *8A*, pero primero chequealo porque no es normal que ese fusible se queme 

saludos


----------



## Oufes (Sep 2, 2014)

Revisa el circuito, ya que por algo se quemo el fusible

y el fusible si es de 8A a 250v


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (Sep 2, 2014)

gracias compañeros


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 2, 2014)

cuando coloque el fusible desconecta el transformador del magnetro y pruebas... cuando se quema ese fusible es por el magnetron malo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2014)

lo mas común es que se queme el fucible,porque esta en corto el capacitor de alta tencion de 1µ
o el transformador en corto,o el varistor que esta en la entrada ,también puede ser


----------



## yoel7401 (Sep 19, 2014)

saludos colegas, también debes revizar el diodo de Silicio que se encuentra drenando del capacitor a tierra (chasis), este diodo en estado bueno no mide conductividad, es decir como diodo, pero cuando se le aplica altas frecuencias de trabajo se pone en corto circuito y proboca un elevado consumo de energía y por ende la ruptura del fusible. Prueba reemplazandolo por otro de cualquier  horno microondas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , los diodos de alta tensión enpleado en hornos de Microondas en realidad es conposto internamente  por ao menos por 10 diodos conectados en serie asi la tensión de barrera es de 7 voltios por eso que los  polimetros no coseguen medirlos correctamente , haora quando en el se encontra en curto ( dañado) SI porque la tensión entre los terminales es de 0 Volts.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

